# Ford 7.8L diesel (in a Louisville) Engine any good?



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wondering what you guys think about the engine in particular. Found a 1990 SA tractor with one in it, rated 240hp. Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Is that the Brazilian motor?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure, i googled it and it my be possible.


----------



## 1oldphart (Aug 20, 2014)

I have one in a water truck with a 7 speed behind it. was originally a single axel tractor. not exactly a powerhouse but in 10 years Ive only put in 1 clutch and that's on no driving employees......paul


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah that's what they call the "Brazilian diesel".
They're pretty good engines. Been extinct for 20+ years.
Parts may be getting tough.
I wouldn't hesitate if it's a solid truck

They were used in farm tractors as was the 6.6L Ford diesel.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

On my way to have a look at it.


----------

